# Ugliest...



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Ugliest player in college basketball


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Omar cook is the ugliest. Hes the only player in the history of the game with 3 foreheads. Of course hes not in college anymore, but hes still ugly


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sMaKDiSDoWn</b>!
> Ugliest player in college basketball





:laugh: 


How can anybody argue with that after looking at that picture.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Charlie Villanueva (Connecticut)


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

Sean May.......


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Winsome Frazier...


----------



## rhodyruckus (Dec 22, 2003)

Easy for everyone to talk about ugliness as they are posting on a board where we can't see your faces.:no: 
This thread should be left to die...


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rhodyruckus</b>!
> Easy for everyone to talk about ugliness as they are posting on a board where we can't see your faces.:no:
> This thread should be left to die...


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

either chris duhon or luol deng. take your pick both of em are ugly as hell


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rhodyruckus</b>!
> Easy for everyone to talk about ugliness as they are posting on a board where we can't see your faces.:no:
> This thread should be left to die...


I'd wager the amount of ugly people that post on this board far outweigh that of attractive. :grinning:


----------

